# WE"RE HOME



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

We're back - what a trip - noname traveled for 13 hours - from Corpus Chrisit to Mathis Texas where we met...to San Antonio to the airport to HOuston with a 2 hours layover to San JOse CA to Danville CA...didn't potty for 11.5 hours....was concerned...got home at 9:30 and Ollie and noname played till 11 and have only stopped to eat drink potty and lovin...

Here are pix that Jan took when we first me...more to come of the new brothers later!!!! TOOOOOOOOOOO Cute!!

BTW - those who know him - he is absolutely stunning...you were right...

Ollie and noname's mom!

Catherine


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He reminds me a lot of his mother & some aunts & uncles too. His Auntie Hillary says hello! It looks like he snuggles like Hill does -laying the head on your chest.

Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Home. Ollie must be Sooooo happy to have a brother. Looking forward to seeing pictures of them together.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome home no name. your new mom and brother have been very excited waiting for you. Catherine can't wait to see more pictures and hear the name.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome home. Your baby is adorable! I, too look forward to pictures of he and Ollie together and can't wait to hear his name.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW!! He is soooo cute!! How old is he? 
I was trying to put off getting another one for awhile, but seeing all these pictures is really making it hard!! lol.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Catherine, he is *SO* darn cute!! I hope I get to see him soon. Whatever name you pick will be right. I'm anxious to hear how he and Ollie are getting along. I'm sure there will be a period of adjustment, but the two will be best buddies! I'm watching my daughter's Westie for a week, and he and Maddie are inseparable. Ollie will really enjoy having a little brother! Congratulations!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home Catherine and Noname.  He is such a cutie!!! 
More pictures please!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I bet he's ornery like his dam and granddam. His granddam is sitting here growling at me cause I won't give her a cookie. I sure hope Bandit passed on that personality.........it's endearing.

G


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad everyone is home safe and that all went well. He is so adorable! Can't wait for the photo fix.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome home no name !! Congragts on being a big brother Ollie!! Now, Catherine - you know that we are going to bug you to death for a name & pics!! So you MUST give us the info ASAP!!!!
Have a good night tonight!
Laurie


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awwwww ya'll are so cute. Im so glad they played so well together. Just wait until Ollie figures out he is staying, hehe. He may pout for a day or two. 
Hopefully not. 
CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to your new home Noname. Glad you had a safe trip Catherine. Can't wait for more pictures. "Hav" fun.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Whew! What a trip....glad you made it safe and sound and look forward to Ollie and noname stories and pictures!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

How cute! 

I can't wait to see what you name him.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome back! Ohh NoName is cute! What does Ollie think about him? Yes yes! more pictures are needed too. We're looking forward to hearing all about this new guy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Catherine, he's adorable!! All that hair AND he snuggles too?! Wow!  I'm sure Ollie will love him to bits.

O.k....... so ? ......... where are *more* pictures? *tapping my foot here*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Catherine- See - I told you ---- we are going to bug you!! Pics!! Name!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Now that's what I call a hit and run - Catherine's a tease! "We're home" and then leaves us hanging. LOL

Actually, I hope you guys are getting all settled in and caught up on things from being away a few days.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Catherine,

NoName is adorable. My two give "snuggles" too. I love that trait. How is NoName settling at his new home?

Susan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

cute photos Catherine!You should enter them in the May photo challenge!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Catherine--it is the last day of the weekend. Have you picked a name yet? It's Mother's Day so if a name has not been chosen yet, you get to chose. Ha Ha. Are the boys continuing to enjoy each other?


----------

